# My Stuff..........



## daftpunk (Nov 26, 2016)

Here we have my plants 1 x Dr Kripplings Incredible Bulk @ 5 weeks into flower alongside 4 x same @ 5 days into flower.
In my veg tent i have my next lot of 12 x Incredible Bulks hopefully going into flower in a weeks time in my not yet ordered 2.4 x 1.2 tent.
My other strains some of which are being revegged atm are as follows:

Some photos were taken 5-7 days apart and before and after a trim.

1. Delicious Seeds, Fruity Chronic Juice.
2. Paradise Seeds, Wappa.
3. Kalimans Seeds, Cheese #1.
4. Greenhouse Seeds, Super Lemon Haze.
5. TGA Subcool, Agent Orange.
6. Dynesty Seeds, Kalisnapple.
7. Dr Kripplings, Incredible Bulk.

and lastly but by no means least on it's way to me very soon Original Exodus cheese.

I have just realised after my PH Meter was taking forever to take a reading that it is knackered, and to add insult to injury i have been feeding my plants in veg and flower btw all in coco a nute mix with a PH of between 3.4 and 4.0:doh:

Daftpunk.


----------



## Budlight (Nov 26, 2016)

Looking nice my friend


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2016)

Pulling up a chair. Green Mojo to yas.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 26, 2016)

You have lots going on.. Nice plants, thanks for posting. and welcome to our home.


----------



## daftpunk (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks Budlight, Weedfarmer and Rosebud, tbh they are pretty looking bad for me, i was beginning to wonder why the leaves were paling in colour, now i have the issue in hand with the PH being way out from my usual sweet spot of 5.9 it's just a case of adjusting all nute resevoirs and flushing the plants and then i will be back on track.
Daftpunk


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 26, 2016)

Yeah they weren't looking too bad yet. That's the great thing about hydro, the pH is a little more forgiving of drift and the plants will recover much more quickly as soon as the pH gets into proper range. I often allow mine to drift from 6.1 down to as low as 4.8 before adjusting the pH or changing the water. The key is to stay on top of it so that the plants don't sit long in one extreme or the other.

Make sure to keep your pH pen calibrated and keep in storage solution to keep it more accurate for longer time.


----------



## daftpunk (Nov 27, 2016)

Will do Hushpuppy, btw they are in coco in hempy buckets so a mish mash of hydro i suppose.
Daftpunk


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 27, 2016)

I do coco myself, mixed with about 25% pearlite to help with drainage. Ive never done the hempy buckets but I do typically run my younger vegging plants in soilless setup (coco/hydro minus the hydro) until they get bigger. I have found that I run into a problem of buildup in the coco that causes the pH to run high (using AN's synthetic nutrients). I found that once I set them in hydro where there is a periodic flushing of the coco by the 15minute watering cycle 2x daily, this cleans out most of the buildup and brings the pH back in line.


----------



## daftpunk (Nov 27, 2016)

Tbh i don't have issues with coco and have only just started using cal-mag to see if i can improve on my game, Once i set my res i have never had to flush my plants due to salts build up etc and i would never use AN even if they were donated to me free of charge.
Thanks for the heads up Hushpuppy.
Daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Dec 4, 2016)

So as it happens my ph meter was knackered and i was feeding my coco plants @ ph 7 being way outta range so new one delivered and plants flushed and feeding reduced cf nutes cf10 but in range ala 5.9ph so just a waiting game until 5 outta 12 x poorly looking plants make a recovery.
daftpunk


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 5, 2016)

I was just about to say...Nute lockout.


Glad you got it nailed. Welcome and nice growing!


----------



## daftpunk (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi all its now sorted itself out btw i was also foliar feeding cal-mag @ 1ml per litre which i have since been informed is the soil drench ratio so i was also feeding cal-mag at too high a strength.
Btw i use Vitalink nutrients for coco.
The top 12  x plants are now slightly larger and start day one of flower tomorrow and the next day get all tied down thats if i ever get around to erecting my new 2.4 x 1.2 tent.
Smaller vegging plants in order kalisnapple, agent orange, lavender/tripoli/wicked and super lemon haze, if you think they look bad you should have seen the state of them when i received them as cuts.
Daftpunk


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 11, 2016)

Looking good :aok:


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 11, 2016)

I suggest you go with chipped coco(add nothing) and stop foliar feeding cal-mag....... your grow would really take off.


----------



## daftpunk (Dec 15, 2016)

Go with chipped coco add nothing you mean no nutrients, if that's what you mean i'll not try that method.
So the massive inc bulk i supercropped on 20 nov 2016 it did not recover even after taping up the supercropped branches so i chopped it and the whole lots of said branches were dead, not a trace of moisture within the stems.
i have stopped cal-mag altogether as this is my first time ever using it i thought i'll give it a go as i have never suffered deficencies before.
I'll post some pics later this evening.
Daftpunk.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 15, 2016)

I think the fresh(new) coco could be some of your issues......... I see it sometimes.......  takes a week or and they snap out of it....... sometimes it's the plants staying over watered til their roots fill the pot.......... it's like the plant is adjusting to the coco or the coco is flushing out and adjusting to coco growing we're looking for


----------



## daftpunk (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi Grower13 i understand what you are saying but i use canna coco pro plus which is the cleanest coco available and no salts within it, i have never had any issues in 10 eyars growing this way until 1. my meter packed up and 2. i gave cal=mag a go.
The plants have been in their pots over 3 weeks now and they are hempys and i do not overwater not water until run off just water until they have enough to drink, btw i have 2 - 3 inches of clay pebbles in the bottoms too.
Daftpunk


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 15, 2016)

How are your Hempy buckets set up? I can't remember how those are done.


----------



## daftpunk (Dec 15, 2016)

hushpuppy, i use 2-3 inches of clay pebbles in the bottom then the rest is coco coir.
Daftpunk


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 16, 2016)

I use the coco coir but my system is hydro. However, when the plants are in early veg or small clones, I keep them in a "soilless" feed/water method which is basically what you have there. I have to give them calmag additive mixed with their nutes throughout the veg phase or they will get deficiencies. Maybe the Vitalink nutes have more magnesium than what I am using.


----------



## daftpunk (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi Hushpuppy, maybe thats why i have never had cal-mag deficiencies when i am always reading others growing in coco using say canna AN etc always seem to have cal-mag issues, so it's very likely it's the Vitalink nutrients i use.
Daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Dec 18, 2016)

6oz dry bud and about 1oz of popcorn i give away to a pal as i cannot be bothered trimming.
So today i sprayed all my 16 bulk plants with Sec5 as i have a case of thrips lol so tomorrow they will all be dead.
Daftpunk.


----------



## daftpunk (Dec 20, 2016)

So chopped the big bulk and got 6oz of pukka bud and 1.5 of popcorn lower crap.
So the next x 12 are now 7 days into flower and were all sprayed under and on top to run off with Sec 5 to eradicate thrips, which it has done in one spraying, not a trace of a single living critter, btw the plants are about twice the size now and i have repotted the next lot x 8 which are vegging under a 250w MH atm ordering another digital ballast lighting system tomorrow so i can use the vegging tent to start flowering these x 8 plants once i have switched to 600w MH for a week or so, then the smaller recently rooted cuts which are atm vegging under same 250 MH will be going into my secret veg room alongside my taken today 18 x cuts which will be flowered starting the end of february 2017 comprising of 2 x agent orange, 6 x kalisnaple and 4 x wappa, It's all go at the top folks.:dancing::clap::farm: oh 2 x of each strain are going to a friend in need.
Daftpunk.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy for ya. What is Sec 5?


----------



## daftpunk (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Rosebud Sec5 is a totally organic pesticide which gets rid of most pests and can be used up until harvest, saying that i sprayed my 3-4 week flowering plants and the buds went a bit brownish but anyway no bugs anymore.
So this is my next lot of x 8 going to be vegged until the end of december under a 600w MH atm all these plants are under a 250w MH so they will take off growing rapidly once under the 600w MH.
Daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Dec 25, 2016)

4 x bulks 21/11/16 start of flower and 12 x bulks 12/12/16 start of flower

reminder to self when i started flowering said plants.

9 x various strains 23/12/16 start of flowering.


----------



## daftpunk (Dec 25, 2016)

This is them now.

Massive compared to to 13 days ago.

So i have x 4 inc bulks halfway into flower.
12 x inc bulks 13 days into flower.
and
9 x various strains 2 days into flower.
Also 18 x various cuts waiting to root atm and about 16-18 various rooted cuts which are next stage,
Enjoy.
Daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Dec 25, 2016)

Photos are within size limits dunno why they won't load.:vap-bobby_on_the_be
Getting me a new/used dslr in months time maybe nikon d4 or d3x:joint4:
Daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Dec 26, 2016)

Uploaded at last.
Daftpunk


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 26, 2016)

All the girls look happy


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2016)

Looking good. They look like they got some Sativa in those babies.


----------



## daftpunk (Dec 26, 2016)

Just one issue i made up my regular nutes and fed plants yesterday and today i checked ph and it had risen from 5.8 to 6.3 and this is just in a holding tank as i hand water my plants.
Now does anyone have any experience with sm-90 the wetting agent and root stuff as i can only imagine this is what is causing my ph to drift outta range, either that or the 1/2ml per litre of cal-mag i am adding.
Btw the lots 1st and 2nd pic and the 4th and 5th pics are the same plants one week apart same with pic 2 and pic 6 and only the pic 2 and 6 have sativa influenced plants in there the other are 100% indicas inc bulk.
Daftpunk.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 26, 2016)

Cant remember....are you using ro water?


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 26, 2016)

nice pics...   my inc. bulks came out very nice. nowhere near what the write up on them said but still they had big buds and a good amount of bulk.


----------



## daftpunk (Dec 27, 2016)

No i don't use RO water just straight from tap and left overnight before i make up fresh nutrients.
My inc bulks are the massive yielding pheno, the person i got the cuts from did 3 plants best one was 19oz of cured to 61% stable rh buds with popcorn too that he didn't even bother to weigh, his other 2 did ok too weighing in @ over 10oz from each plant, alas he was growing in a very impressive home made dwc system.
Daftpunk.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 27, 2016)

It could be your tap water. Buy a jug of ro water, make your solution, then test and log your ph range over the next day. If it does not rise on its own then its your tap water causing the rise. If the ph still swings as much, then you need to add ph down when you mix. Mix it to 5.3 or 5.2...then it will climb to 5.8 by the next day.


----------



## daftpunk (Dec 28, 2016)

Lesso you were spot on with your diagnosis, it is the tap water i left some standing and checked and it the next day and it had risen from 5.9 to 6.2 so hats off to you.
9 x plants now into final 12 litre coco hempies and 5 days into flower.
The 9 x plants are under 600w hps now, and thats not their true colour.
Daftpunk.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 28, 2016)

Good teamwork.. Glad it was something easy lol


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 3, 2017)

Just letting your water sit out where air can get to it (or if you aerate it) WILL most often cause the pH to rise. the reason is that oxygen(and other chemicals in the air) will dissolve into the water over time. Any chemical that is dissolved into the water will have some affect on the pH (unless that element has a chemical balance with the water/solution). Since it is good for the roots to have oxygen, allowing the water to absorb more "free oxygen" serves the plants. But it requires you to aerate the water and then adjust the pH before giving to the plants. A good 24hr aeration is good for sufficiently saturating the solution with oxygen.


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 5, 2017)

So i have 12 x and 4 x and 9 x various stages of flower here they are.:joint4:
I will be potting up another 12-15 tomorrow and maybe bringing my workshop into play for vegging, then another x 12 which are my next but one grow.
Daftpunk


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 5, 2017)

how do u keep the stalks so short and strong...   pinch(fim), top?? thanks!! nice pics!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 6, 2017)

I hope you are prepared to trim and dry all that bud you are going to have. I also hope you have a partner to help as that is going to be some big harvests.  Running multiple staggered grows will quickly turn into a full time job.


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi Grasshopper, i think i had fimmed these and supercropped and only 2 weeks ago did i tie them down, lol and Hushpuppy nah i work alone and am pretty fast with the scissors and btw i have been constantly growing for over 20 years with very few breaks so hopefully it will soon be my full time job instead of being a self employed fabricater welder.:bump:
Btw i have changed my mind of next but one grow, its now gonna be 32 x plants in 2.4 tent in 6.5 litre pots dripper fed and x 12 in smaller tent.
Daftpunk


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 7, 2017)

I like fabrication, that's some cool work. I've been a forklift/robotics technician for 25yrs and I cant remember how many times I've had to take a part to a fabricator to make a new one. Sometimes it was often easier to do that rather than have the factory fabricate one. Hopefully you can retire to your new business and really enjoy the fruits of your labor


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 7, 2017)

Lol Hush i already have these past 10 years since i went self employed, alas i don't do an awful lot just scrap metal art welded together or the odd pedestrian gate or fence art deco style or go elsewhere lol. So here are my babies now.
Daftpunk


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 7, 2017)

nice bondage......... and  grow.......


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 8, 2017)

SO I DID IN FACT FIM AND SUPERCROP ALL THE 4 X INC BULKS AND AFTER I CHOPPED THEM DOWN ALAS 1 WEEK EARLIER THAN THEY WERE DUE TO COME DOWN, ANYWAY YOU CAN SEE INC BULK DOES NOT LIKE BEING SUPERCROPPED, as all the points where i did supercrop are just breaks in the stems and not healed at all.So the other x 12 bigger plants are all as big budwise as these i juct chopped and i can put this down to the fact i just lst'ed them and not supercropped aka damaged them badly.
So enjoy my plant pics and next lot getting potted into 6.5 litre square pots in a day or so.
Daftpunk


----------



## Lesso (Jan 8, 2017)

Those look awesome.


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 8, 2017)

The chopped plants are not hard nugs at all but should be 1oz per plant hopefully, lol
Daftpunk


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 8, 2017)

its so hard to see proportion without a known object in pic. i woulda bet 4 to 5 oz on each plant. also i am constantly fighting to hold my branches up in bud. the pics look like u are forcing them down and outward. u have much stronger branching than i do. so interesting seeing what others do. REAL NICE PICS!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 9, 2017)

Lol Grasshopper i wish but as they didn't respond to supercropping as shown on plants stems they didn't grow as they should and they are only about 12" tall and the buds are not hard, so i'd be guess 1oz per plant possibly a little more but not much more.
daftpunk


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 9, 2017)

That looks like it was some pretty aggressive supercropping. I would say cut that in half and they might do considerably better. But you have to find what each strain likes and dislikes to get the most out of them. I try to grow a strain 3 runs if it is good smoke to see if I can get the most out of it before I decide to stick with that one or move on to a new one.


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 9, 2017)

It was indeed aggressive supercropping but iv'e done this many times with other strains that responded well this is the 1st strain that didn't saying that the bigger x 12 have not been supercropped and are superb and looking like they will yield well.
Never supercrop Inc Bulk, lol
Daftpunk


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2017)

Awesome my friend.


----------



## Budlight (Jan 9, 2017)

Looks amazing my friend


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 10, 2017)

In post #49 the photo of the leaf any suggestions as to what the issue may be folks.
Daftpunk


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 11, 2017)

That looks like she may be (or was once) a little deficient in either magnesium or phosphorous. Both deficiencies will show up higher on the plants.


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks Hush, ill give a little calmag and up the feed cf and see if this cures my problem, saying that i fed first feed of pk13/14 with bllom nutes yesterday so ill keep tabs but if no improvement by tomorrow ill do the aforementioned.
Here is my stuff now.
12 x potted into final 6.5 l;itre square pots now vegging/training for next 3-4 weeks, 6 x Wappa and 6 x Kalisnapple.
Daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 16, 2017)

5.5oz cured to 62% rh from the x 4 small inc bulks.
And these are my others.
daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 18, 2017)

And some new additions lol x 40 cuts.
Daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 18, 2017)

Looking good tbh.
Daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 28, 2017)

So the 12 x newbies were introduced to the flower room 2 days ago.
The other x 9, well here are the pics along with the 2 x smallest inc bulks i chopped and dried to 54% are spot on 4oz from the two, saying that they were chopped @ 6 weeks and the other x 10 inc bulks are lots bigger and rock hard colas, so hoping for 3oz per plant GGGGrrrrrrrr.
The Kalisnapple is probably going to be a monster as every photo of said peno i have ever seen looks fluffy at harvest yet this had better looking/feeling buds already and only about 5 weeks in.
Daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 28, 2017)

With a fair bit of bud going on.:vap-bobby_on_the_be
Daftpunk


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 28, 2017)

really nice consistent bud pics. do u like 54% rh dried bud vs the 62% on earlier batch?? how many flowering days do u normally go?? lookn good!


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks Grasshopper, no not really they just dried a little too fast so i was just adding weight @ said rh ill rehydrate a little before i smoke any though in a few weeks time.
So i just finished for the day fed the x 9 and potted on 13 x newly rooted cuts.
Daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 1, 2017)

The kalisnapple is awesome but the cheese is all mine.
Daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 1, 2017)

The rest of my babies flowering and vegging ran out of coco so trip to hydro store tomorrow for 4 x bags of canna coco pro plus.
daftpunk


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2017)

Damn Little Brother,,,thats some nice looking Dank. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks weedhopper, tbh after looking @ the kalisnapple i may ditch all the other strains @ the end of may as ill be usa bound after my daughters wedding but all strains will be safely in my friends hands ready for shipping back to me on my return towards the end of june 2017.
On another note *** invented those crap theme parks you have in florida, i am dreading going to them last time was in 1996 so i  hope they have improved some.
Daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 3, 2017)

Well my table bud trimmer is on route to me, so today i shall be trimming 10 x incredible bulks in super fast time.
Daftpunk


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 3, 2017)

Looking real good.


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 3, 2017)

It's arrived now i'm just waiting on family members to leave me in peace to get on with the task of trimming 10 x inc bulks,lol.
daftpunk


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 3, 2017)

Sounds like a fun day on tap for you  I hope your back and shoulders don't punish you for it tomorrow  It hurts me to do harvests but I love it


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 3, 2017)

No hush my shoulders are hurting form boxing training last night, lol
So the trimmer was put up and switched on what a piece of bad engineered crap.
the table top is laser cut 3mm sheet metal but would do a far better job being a wire rack.
The crap it spewed all over me, well after 2 plants i resumed hand trimming.
jesus christ i forgot how monotonous trimming big plants really was and i gave up after 4 hours and 5 plants, 3 plants just had the fan leaves removed, i'm getting boed fast considering i am donating this stuff so the end users can trim it if it's not up to the usual quality, lol
I am definately not trimming the lower crap hanging in the tent thats for a friend.
daftpunk
daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 4, 2017)

So i have about 4-6 oz hanging as it was too small to mess about hand trimming and the rest, i'd guestimate 20 plus oz @ 62% rh.
Next 12 x lot are about 7 days into flower and some big bushes shall be introduced into the big tent tomorrow maybe about another 9 x big plants.
I think i shall fabricate and fusion tig weld a wire rack to replace the 2mm laser cut table top of the bud trimmer so it will work more effectively on monday.
Daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 4, 2017)

Btw the trim is for the dustbin.
Daftpunk


----------

